# What do you guys think of this???



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.elitek9.com/Bite_Suits/Pup_suit/

I was thinking of getting one for imprinting pups. what do you think? I definatly dont think that it would offer enough protection for an adult dog on a full bite but maybe a pup? But then I am wondering would it encourage a full mouth bite or not? Any thoughts? Greg


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

In Soviet Russia, bite suit wears YOU.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

so what do you think? Hey woody I accidently posted this like 4 times how can I delete


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm only seeing the one post. What are you trying to imprint? Bad fashion sense?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

But seriously...what are you trying to imprint? A pup biting someone? I didn't think there were a lot of issues with that...usually that is a problem to correct...and I didn't think it was that big of a deal to transfer a dog from a prey object onto a bite suit. But tell us what you are after, I'll defer to the experienced folks.

And, based on pretty much every dog trainer I have ever seen, your dog will pick up poor fashion sense naturally.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Many many good dogs are taught without a puppy bite suit... you don't need it. If you're gonna work a pup like that, be a man and take a bite on a regular ol' jacket


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I'm only seeing the one post.


I've been slowly deleting the extras. ("Delete" is going a little slow today, and so is "edit.")




Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Many many good dogs are taught without a puppy bite suit... you don't need it. If you're gonna work a pup like that, be a man and take a bite on a regular ol' jacket


... and back to the topic.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Ya I currently use an oversized mechanics jumpsuit so I think I will just stick with that. I dont know why i have had such a strong desire today to buy some new dog training stuff. Probably due to the bonus that I got at work.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I have seen that suit before, those flippers or whatever struck me as weird. 

Nothing wrong with spending bonus money, man!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

ya I agree I was expecting to get like 400 and ended up with 2600 plus I thought I would have to pay on my taxes and got 5600 back so I think I may get more serious about blowing some money pretty quick. Maybe on a new dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Loosly woven" is a flag to me. I would think it could get pulled apart pretty easy. Gotta be some reason it's a close out item.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It's been a closeout item for at least 2 years :lol: I've seen Elite K9 listing that thing on their site for the longest time.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

kinda off-topic, but i was very impressed with elitek9. i ordered a sleeve from them and was not happy with it (it was WAY too hard of a compression sleeve). i returned it and they sent me the right ones and sent me a few extra cuffs for the mix up that was MY fault. they were very intent on keeping me as a customer. i will definately order from them again...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I know a few people that have ordered from them with no problems  They seem like decent people. I personally prefer wearing a Ray Allen sleeve to the Elite K9 ones that I have tried in direct comparison, but I guess it's all about what you get used to!


----------



## Jose Alberto Reanto (Apr 6, 2006)

I had one Russian bitesuit before. I think I will have to get me one again and thanks for the review of Elite K9. I don't use tugs and I work pups to hit any body part and bite deep. This bitesuit suits me just fine, minus the bite bars.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Puppy bite suits, why? What is wrong with going from a tug, to a puppy sleeve, to a soft full body suit? We have been working a GS puppy on a long tug and doing leg bites with it. We also use the puppy sleeve for targeting at the lower chest level. Keep in mind this animal is only 7 months old. Today, we went to the leg bites on the ROCA suit and Zahn couldn't have any more in his mouth if you used expanders! My only concern going from the tug to the suit is using too much decoy pressure. Success so far.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

dog 1 / Russian suit 0

so far the dog is winning.


----------

